# Elk Steak, Portabellas And Asparagus!!



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 4, 2020)

Hey all, broke in the new Camp Chef today...  I gotta say, this grill is a pleasure to use... very impressed with it!  

While I was smokin up some ribs for this weeks lunches....  








We also cooked tonight’s dinner on it.
Menu of elk round steak, portabella mushrooms and asparagus!

Sorry for the lack of pics, but here are the finished pics. Sorry, I’m not a pro. But we did use the fine china for the meal!



















It was a real tasty meal, thanks for lookin all!


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 4, 2020)

Looks great and done perfect. I love elk.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 4, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Looks great and done perfect. I love elk.



Thanks jcam222, we love elk as well!  Appreciate ya dropping a line and the like!


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 4, 2020)

Hell Yeah, that looks great!
Damn, I haven't had elk in over a decade.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 4, 2020)

Lunch for tomorrow!!


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 4, 2020)

OOOOOOH!!! Big Like! Love elk! Heading back to Montana in 2 and a half weeks for birds, pronghorn, and my buddy got lucky and got an elk cow tag. So looking forward to some elk meat!


----------



## seenred (Oct 5, 2020)

Justin!  Howdy Brother...long time!  Man, all that grub looks terrific my friend!  It's hard to beat a grilled elk steak...Nicely done!  

Red


----------



## forktender (Oct 5, 2020)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Hey all, broke in the new Camp Chef today...  I gotta say, this grill is a pleasure to use... very impressed with it!
> 
> While I was smokin up some ribs for this weeks lunches....
> 
> ...


It really don't get any better than that right there!!!

Unless your talk'in Elk back strap.

 Great meal man, Elk is my wife and my favorite meat bar none we will take over any other meat on this planet and most likely any other planet.
 And your ribs look totally legit, nice work bud.

Dan


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 5, 2020)

Beautiful elk steak dinner, perfectly smoked ribs for lunch, the good life, Like! RAY


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 22, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Hell Yeah, that looks great!
> Damn, I haven't had elk in over a decade.



Thanks John and I do apologize about the extremely late response!   Appreciate the like as well!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 22, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> OOOOOOH!!! Big Like! Love elk! Heading back to Montana in 2 and a half weeks for birds, pronghorn, and my buddy got lucky and got an elk cow tag. So looking forward to some elk meat!



Sorry for the very delayed response....  Thank you much for dropping a line and the like!  Elk is something I think my fam and I could live on... just good pure and nutritious meat! 

I hope y’all got some game!  Montana is an awesome place to hunt!  Could you please let me know what y’all ended up with?  Hoping your hunts were a success!


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 22, 2020)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Could you please let me know what y’all ended up with? Hoping your hunts were a success!


Had a blast! Twas real cold though...
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/fur-and-fowl.302774/


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 23, 2020)

Sorry I missed this the first time around, Justin!!!
Looks Excellent !!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Nov 23, 2020)

That looks delicious! Never had Elk before other then jerky.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 28, 2020)

seenred said:


> Justin!  Howdy Brother...long time!  Man, all that grub looks terrific my friend!  It's hard to beat a grilled elk steak...Nicely done!
> 
> Red



Thanks Red! I’m a bit embarrassed that I’m just getting back to you! My apologies...  Sure appreciate the kind words!
Hope all is well with you and yours!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 28, 2020)

forktender said:


> It really don't get any better than that right there!!!
> 
> Unless your talk'in Elk back strap.
> 
> ...



Dan, thank you for the very kind words and like.... very much appreciated!  Sorry for the very late response!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 28, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Beautiful elk steak dinner, perfectly smoked ribs for lunch, the good life, Like! RAY



Thank you sir for the very kind remarks and like!  Much appreciated, sorry for the delayed response!


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 28, 2020)

Not sure how this slipped by me but damn. That looks delicious. I love elk and you nailed that plate


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 28, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> Had a blast! Twas real cold though...
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/fur-and-fowl.302774/



Wow, looks like y’all had a great time!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 28, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Sorry I missed this the first time around, Justin!!!
> Looks Excellent !!
> Like.
> 
> Bear



Thank you Bear!  Appreciate ya dropping a line and the like!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 28, 2020)

Steve H said:


> That looks delicious! Never had Elk before other then jerky.



Thanks for dropping a line Steve, appreciate it and the like!  If you get the chance to try elk steak, I don’t think you’d be disappointed!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 13, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Not sure how this slipped by me but damn. That looks delicious. I love elk and you nailed that plate



Thanks Jake, appreciate the kind words!


----------

